

Nokia lays off Qt3D, QtDeclarative (QML), QtMultimedia, CI/QA and other teams - Mr_T_
http://lists.qt-project.org/pipermail/development/2012-August/005467.html

======
adamnemecek
I really, really hope this is not the beginning of an end of Qt. But it
probably is.

